# ****   The Four Worms   ****



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

Four worms and a lesson to be learned!!!!

A minister decided that a visual demonstration would add emphasis to his Sunday sermon. 

Four worms were placed into four separate jars. 

The first worm was put into a container of alcohol. 

The second worm was put into a container of cigarette smoke. 

The third worm was put into a container of chocolate syrup. 

The fourth worm was put into a container of good clean soil. 

At the conclusion of the sermon, the Minister reported the following results:

The first worm in alcohol . . . . . .. Dead . 

The second worm in cigarette smoke . . . Dead . 

Third worm in chocolate syrup . . . . Dead. 

Fourth worm in good clean soil . . . Alive … 


So the Minister asked the congregation, 

"What did you learn from this demonstration?" 







Maxine was sitting in the back, quickly raised her hand and said . . . 
"As long as you drink, smoke and eat chocolate, 

you won't have worms!"

That pretty much ended the service!


----------

